# timbre automatico programable



## SEBASTIAN (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola a todos. 
Les quería comentar que estoy realizando un proyecto final en mi escuela. Dentro de muchas opciones que me aportaron los profesores, me interesó mucho una: hacer que el timbre de mi escuela sea automático y programable. 
Tengo algunas ideas (control del sistema a través de microcontroladores motorota)…pero... me gustaría que alguien me aporte su opinión, idea sobre algún diseño, etc. ya que es una de las pautas del proyecto buscar opiniones en foros de electrónica. Les dejo un diagrama de bloques del proyecto. 
Desde ya muy agradecido por su opinión!


----------



## Nico666 (Abr 8, 2008)

hola Sebastian.

por lo que puedo observar es un proyecto interesante y si le dedicas el tiempo requerido podras obtener excelentes resultados, observando cuidadosamente el bosquejo de tu proyecto, se me viene la idea de usar un circuito de control ocupando un microcontrolador (el que sepas utilizar) te recomiendo ampliamente el AVR ATmega8515 el cual incorpora un preescale y dos temporizadores , desconozoco el motorola, por lo tanto no te puedo hablar de el;  ahora bien, el objetivo que yo identifico y el cual creo  que hay que trabajar duro, es en el de la obtensión del tiempo, puedes encontrar o diseñar subrutinas que te pueden facilitar el calculo de este, la idea principal consiste en poder dividir la frecuencia  del reloj del microcontrolador ; hasta obtener una señal con frecuencia de 1 hertz  lo cual significara que tienes un segundo, si dominas el motorola te recomiendo que investigues sobre el prescalador y su funcionamiento; esto en verdad te evitara muchas broncas.
ahora bien; por lo general la mayoria de los microcontroladores tienen uno o dos timers programables, esto es en realidad una gran ayuda, el timer puede ser inicializado con algun valor ya sea que lo dejes predeterminado o lo insertes desde teclado, la funcion dle timer es que comienza a contar desde un nuero predeterminado y hasta llegar  a una cuenta final se dispara una interrupcion por sobreflujo dle contador, esta interrupcion puede ser tratada por una subrutina o pedazo d ecodigo que te arroje en un puerto del micro unaseñal TTL con la cual puedas manipular un relé y este a su vez active el timer.

Ejemplo:

si el timer contador se inicializa con el valor  0X00 (en hexadecimal) y  yo lo programo para que al llegar a la cuenta 0x0F prenda un led en el puerto A0 (es un ejemplo); lo que tendria que hacer es crear un ciclo (como un while) en el que no realice ninguna operacion; pero en cada pulso de reloj o cilco d emaquina nuestr timer estara  incrementando el valor inicializado, hasta llegar a la cuenta maxima en donde se activara la bandera de interrupcion por sobreflujo del contador, si yo le doy tratamiento a esa interrupcion via una subrutina, en esa subrutina ouedo configurar el puerto A0 para que prenda el led, arrojando un valor por el puerto.

te recomiendo leer el manual de  tu micro, identificar las partes de como el timer/contadory el prescale, asi como la frecuencia de oscilacion de tu cristal. 

otra forma de poder hacerlo es sincronizar el controlador de tu circuito ocupando un protocolo de comunicacion con algun ordenador con la fecha correcta, seria un proyecto muy interesante, consistiria en obtener via interrupcion o peticion la fecha y hora del ordenador, desconozco como lo puedas realizar, pero tu proyecto ya me intereso y en breve te tendre información. se me ocurre que podria ser colocando una interfaz con dispositivo USB.
lo que si es un hecho; es que seguro ocuparas el timer de tu microcontrolador.

buena suerte


----------



## SEBASTIAN (May 12, 2008)

Nico666 

muchas gracias por tu aporte..... me sirvió de mucho tu ayuda.   

Lo del presscaler está solucionado ya que el micro puede trabajar con un cristal de 4 mhz, pero el oscilador interno trabaja a 1/4 de frecuencia del oscilador. De esta manera logro que 1 ciclo de reloj dure 1 microseg. Si te interesa los microcontroladores motorola te puedo dar información. Yo trabajo con los que tienen CPU 08 o sea memoria flash.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2008)

hola, mira no es que te quiera pinchar el globito pero te dare mi opinion y espero que te sirva, yo soy muy practico en eso.

hoy dia compras el reloj digital ese que venden en todos lados (para riel din lo venden en casas de electricidad)  y tiene 8 memorias (secuen lo tiene de 20 ) vale 100$ y solucionas el tema del reloj.

hacer un reloj con un PIC ....display que te indique lo suficiente, uno inteligente , teclado para programacion..... no te olvides que tenes que programar horarios y lapsos de tiempo.....tenes que usar una pantalla algo mas que digitos de 7 segmentos....
en fin, de materiales gastas mas que comprando el reloj.


sigo:
el reloj digital que venden en casas de electricidad .
a eso le agregas un simple timer (555) y listo.
el timer es para que al disparar por el reloj el timbre solo suene 10 segundos o 20 .............por que sino el reloj te lo hace sonar 1 minuto minimo y es mucho.

no da para mas.

tenes toda una escuela, te aseguro que se te podran ocurrir cosas mas practicas.
en una escuela el tema de la seguridad es importante, algun tipo de alarma con sensores para humo y calor, o .....no se .....vos veras.
algun equipo didactico para los de los años inferiores.........


----------



## SEBASTIAN (May 16, 2008)

fernandob,

 agradezco tu opinión, me sirvio de mucho gracias. Suerte!


----------



## electroSJ (Jun 17, 2008)

Haber Seba, te voy a dar un consejo!

  Te aconsejaria que como dijo Nico666, implementes microcontroladores y una pantalla LCD, para realizar el timbre. Si tienes alguna duda sobre micros motorola, no dudes en consultarme.

Tambien te recomiendo utilizar un integrado que cumple la funcion de reloj:
-Puede ser el ds1307 (trabaja con transmisión en serie Ic2)
-O el ds1305 (es similar pero trabaja en paralelo)

Utilizando todos estos elementos, tendras un gran desafio. Si te esfuerzas podras lograr una comunicacion entre los distintos bloques (reloj, cpu, pantalla) para obtener un resultado optimpo.


No te recomiendo la idea de fernandob, ya que si bien se ve simple, no posee la confiabilidad de un circuito bien realizado, sino que se reciclan varios elementos existentes que no cumplen con las caracteristicas deseadas.


Espero te halla servido mi consejo.. y espero me cuentes como va el proyecto!



Saludos....


----------

